# fenster immer im vordergrund !



## loddarmattheus (4. April 2002)

hilfe,

also ich habe eine ähnliche seite entworfen wie http://www.enervation.de habe aber das problem im IE, dass bei onClick window.open das zu öffnende fenster nur ganz kurz im vordergrund erscheint und danach im hintergrund verschwindet - komischerweise passiert dies nicht in netscape...

auch javascript window.focus() behebt das prob nicht.

weiss jemand eine lösung??

thx


----------



## AKM<2b> (4. April 2002)

versuch mal
Onfocus = self.focus
//edit 
Oh ich glaub das war doch Onblur="self.focus()"
probier einfach alles aus...
//
wenns immer ontop sein soll

oder OnLoad = self.focus
wenns nach dem laden on top sein soll

2b


----------



## loddarmattheus (4. April 2002)

*Mist*

...dieser sch**** Internet Explorer rafft es leider nicht ;((

 ...ich nicht wissen, was nun ?????


----------



## AKM<2b> (4. April 2002)

Wo hast du denn das hingeschrieben? und hast du die " " Dinger gemacht? Sorry aber man weiss ja nie...
2b


----------



## loddarmattheus (4. April 2002)

thx für die schnelle antwort, aber...

ich poste mal eben meinen code:

<td><a href="#" onMouseOut="MM_swapImgRestore(); MM_showHideLayers('untermenuehome','','hide')" onMouseOver="MM_swapImage('Image22','','button/profil-over.gif',1);MM_showHideLayers('untermenuehome','','show')"><img name="Image22" border="0" src="button/profil-out.gif" width="120" height="25" 

OnClick="javascript:window.open('profil.htm','profil','scrollbars=no,width=400,height=250,top=200,left=200').self.focus()">

das ganze ausprobieren (oder eben auch nich   ) kann man unter http://www.hair-trends.de

nun ja, ick wees nisch weida


----------



## AKM<2b> (4. April 2002)

Also ich meinte eigentlich, das du das in den body tag des Popupfensters schreiben musst, also in die datei die geladen wird...
also

```
<BODY .......bla  OnLoad="self.focus()">
```

Wenn ich das bei dir so teste, dann popt da garkein Fenster auf oder...?

Also mach mal den self.focus bei dir weg und schreibs so rein wie ich meinte....
Und du benutzt den Dreamweaver gibs zu....
Das seh ich doch an dem Rollover-Code


----------



## loddarmattheus (5. April 2002)

1. ich gebs ja zu - dreamweaver (hat aber auch seine vorteile)

2. natürlich soll nicht automatisch beim onLoad ein fenster aufgehen, sondern erst beim onClick , wenn man im naviuntermenue z.b. auf profil klickt..

3. hat übrigens wieder nich gefunzt

4. bin total verzweifelt:|

5. vielleicht bin ich ja einfach nur zu dooooof...


----------



## AKM<2b> (5. April 2002)

Also
Bei onclick öffnet sich nur ein neues fenster. eine neue datei wird darein geladen. WENN diese datei im neuen Fenster geladen wird (onload) sagst du ihm "self.focus()" im body tag der "NEUEN" datei. Das heist wenn die datei in dieses neue Fenster geladen wird erhält das neue Fenster automatisch den focus.

Also hat nichts mit onclick zu tun im parent window zu tun

Also im Parent window ... onclick="window.open(bla)
Und im Neuen Fenster OnLoad="self.focus()".

verstanden 
2b


----------



## loddarmattheus (5. April 2002)

*t'schuldigung*

asche auf mein haupt, denn...

es funktioniert tatsächlich im IE  

aber ich benutze den t-online-browser, der so dachte ich auf den IE aufsetzt - und hier verschwindet das fenster komischerweise ;(( 

aber trotzdem danke für deine hilfe
(ich bin halt doch nur dooof)


----------



## AKM<2b> (5. April 2002)

na dann... hauptsache wir sind alle gesund 
2b


----------



## Besucher (5. April 2002)

hallo,

1. bei mir funkt es im IE(5.5)
   popups bleiben auch im vordergrund
2. im netscape (4.7) funkt "gar nichts"
   das design ist zerstreut und die popups funken nicht.
3. wenn das popup immer vorne bleiben soll auch wenn ich auf der
   hauptseite klicke dann kannst dieses machen:
   im aufgerufenen popup:

<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
function popivorn() 
{
 self.focus();
 window.setTimeout("popivorn()",100);
}
//-->
</script>

und im <body>: <body onLoad="popivorn()">

    jetzt lädt sich das popupfenster alle 10tel sekunde neu.

4. nur mal kurz in deinem quellcode geblickt, beim programmieren
   schreibt man(frau) klein.

mfg
michael


----------

